# Waagerecht und Senkerecht



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

Ok ich hab mir mal ein extrem wichtiges Thema.

Eine Diskussion die in unserer Firma schon seit vielen vielen Jahren geführt wird.

Unser Technischer Oberboss meint man müsste *waagerecht* schreiben, der rest der Firma meint *waagrecht* ist richtig.
Das ganze wird begrüdet mit der Aussage des Kaisers

"Ich sag *waagrecht* und nicht *waagerecht* weil ich ja auch *senkrecht *und nicht *senkerecht* sage!"

ok was sagt ihr?


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenn es als waagrecht/senkrecht oder horizontal/vertikal.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Oktober 2009)

Beide Schreibweisen sind anerkannt.
Ohne e klingts aber ziemlich scheiße.


/e: Senkrecht kann man aber nicht mit e schreiben, das ist falsch - da gibts lediglich eine richtige Schreibweise und die ist SENKRECHT.


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2009)

Hmm...waagErecht und senkErecht hab ich echt noch nie gehört, das les ich zum allerersten Mal. Jedoch meint Google, es gäbe 4x soviele Treffer für waagErecht wie für waagrecht.
Vermutlich kommen die beiden Begriffe ja von Waage und Senke, daher wäre das wohl schon korrekter mit dem E. Allerdings hat sich vermutlich ugs mit der Zeit waagrecht eingebürgert. Frag am besten nen Deutschlehrer ^^



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ohne e klingts aber ziemlich scheiße.


Ich finde eher mit e klingts recht mies ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Oktober 2009)

Eine Senke ist aber ne Vertiefung, hat damit eher nichts zu tun?! Im mathematischen Sinne kann ichs zwar grad nicht erklären, kann aber sagen das auch diese Senke nichts mit dem Senkrecht zu tun hat.


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Oktober 2009)

Also ich sage immer WagErecht und Senkrecht! Warum weiß ich nicht! Aber ich komme auch aus Westfalen und wir sagen "Mach mal das Fenster los" wenn wir es geöffnet haben wollen...


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Eine Senke ist aber ne Vertiefung, hat damit eher nichts zu tun?! Im mathematischen Sinne kann ichs zwar grad nicht erklären, kann aber sagen das auch diese Senke nichts mit dem Senkrecht zu tun hat.


Natürlich hat die Senke was mit senkrecht zu tun. Die Senke verläuft "nach unten" bzw vertikal, währenddem sich die Waage in ausgeglichenem Zustand auf stets auf gleicher Höhe befindet, sprich horizontal.

Also es handelt sich natürlich um die geographische Senke. Um nochmals deutlicher zu erläutern, was ich meine, hier eine kurze Begriffsdefinition:
_Eine Senke (auch Kessel oder Kuhle) ist eine Geländeeintiefung. Sie ist eine lokale Absenkung oder Vertiefung und von der umgebenden Landoberfläche allseitig eingeschlossene konkave Geländeform._


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> _Eine Senke (auch Kessel oder Kuhle) ist eine Geländeeintiefung. Sie ist eine lokale Absenkung oder Vertiefung und von der umgebenden Landoberfläche allseitig eingeschlossene konkave Geländeform._


Und wo steht da das die Senkrecht verläuft? Bis ich genau das gelesen hab hab ich dir geglaubt.. xD


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2009)

"Geländeeintiefung" "lokale Absenkung" "Vertiefung"
Das verläuft alles nach unten ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

VerTIEEEEEEFUNG das geht nach unten! von Oben nach unten
_
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
v


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Oktober 2009)

Nicht wirklich, das würde bedeuten das jede Vertiefung (ausgetrocknetes Flussbett, Graben, Schluchten, Täler..) von Norden nach Süden verläuft, ergibt für mich wenig Sinn.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, das würde bedeuten das jede Vertiefung (ausgetrocknetes Flussbett, Graben, Schluchten, Täler..) von Norden nach Süden verläuft, ergibt für mich wenig Sinn.


wenni ch dich in ne schlucht schubse dann fällst du auch nicht von norden nach süden -.-


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Oktober 2009)

Glorreich, das eine Vertiefung von der Oberfläche abwärts geht hät ich jetzt nicht erwartet. *clap*


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2009)

Also nochmals anders: eine Senke verläuft (Höhenmetertechnisch gesehen) von einem höheren Punkt (zb MüM) zu einem niedrigeren Punkt, wenn man das so sagen will. Die Landschaft befindet sich zB 1000 Meter über dem Meer, der tiefste Punkt der Senke dann zB 950 Meter über dem Meer. Das hat mit Himmelsrichtungen nichts zu tun ^^

Wobei ich mir jetzt nicht sicher bin ob sich Deine Aussage nur auf die Vertiefungsaussage bezogen hat oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

*facepalm*


----------



## Greshnak (15. Oktober 2009)

Waagerecht und Senkrecht ^^
Den es ist ja die Waage die Rechte hat, sie besitzt nämlich das Recht sich zu senken, also das Senkrecht.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also nochmals anders: eine Senke verläuft (Höhenmetertechnisch gesehen) von einem höheren Punkt (zb MüM) zu einem niedrigeren Punkt, wenn man das so sagen will. Die Landschaft befindet sich zB 1000 Meter über dem Meer, der tiefste Punkt der Senke dann zB 950 Meter über dem Meer. Das hat mit Himmelsrichtungen nichts zu tun ^^
> 
> Wobei ich mir jetzt nicht sicher bin ob sich Deine Aussage nur auf die Vertiefungsaussage bezogen hat oder nicht
> 
> ...


Ich mein klar, wenn man eine Senke im Querschnitt betrachtet geht diese abwärts, würde hinkommen.
Aber eine Senke verläuft niemals wirklich Vertikal, theoretisch durchaus.. ich hab das schon verstanden aber die Erklärung ist mir einfach unzureichend.



LordofDemons schrieb:


> *facepalm*


Wer soll dich eigentlich noch ernst nehmen? :x


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

WaagErecht und senkrecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (15. Oktober 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Waagerecht und Senkrecht ^^
> Den es ist ja die Waage die Rechte hat, sie besitzt nämlich das Recht sich zu senken, also das Senkrecht.


Also ich fands lustig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

---

Kenne es nur als Waagerecht und Senkrecht.


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Waagerecht und Senkrecht. 
Und gut ist =)


----------



## Tymion (15. Oktober 2009)

Kenne auch nur Waagerecht und Senkrecht. Hab erstmal ne Minute gebraucht, um überhaupt zu verstehen, dass es Leute gibt, die das auch anders Schreiben^^

Naja, bei uns heißt es auch Kurmelig (unordentlich, CHAOS) und nichtmal 10 km weiter heißt das Kirmelig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (15. Oktober 2009)

Waagerecht und senkrecht. Alles andere ist doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

ich hab ja ganz vergessen zu sagen was ich sag :>

also bei mir heißts waagrecht und senkrecht


----------



## Ol@f (15. Oktober 2009)

waagerecht und senkrecht.

Sogar Wikipedia kennt es nur so :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Oktober 2009)

Waagerecht und Senkrecht, passt sich besser der Sprachmelodie und dem -fluss an.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich sage waagerecht und senkrecht.
Aber solange jeder weiß, was der andere will, ist es eigentlich egal. Wenn man sich auf das "Richtige" einigen will dann Duden>all!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ok ich hab mir mal ein extrem wichtiges Thema.
> 
> Eine Diskussion die in unserer Firma schon seit vielen vielen Jahren geführt wird.



hm dann könnte ich ja jetzt mal fragen was denn der plural von Schal ist
damit hab ich noch auf jeder kirchlichen veranstaltung ne prügelei provozieren können :>

es ist übrigen senkrecht und waagerecht


----------



## Falathrim (15. Oktober 2009)

Immer wieder was neues, das man hier lernt. Ich hab echt noch NIE gehört dass es Menschen gibt, die waagrecht sagen...hört sich daher auch total falsch an...ich sag auf jeden Fall "waagerecht" und so stehts auch in allen Schulbüchern ;D


----------



## Cørradø (15. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Eine Senke ist aber ne Vertiefung, hat damit eher nichts zu tun?! Im mathematischen Sinne kann ichs zwar grad nicht erklären, kann aber sagen das auch diese Senke nichts mit dem Senkrecht zu tun hat.


k.A. ob ihr das jetzt hinreichend geklärt habt oder ob's überhaupt ne Rolle spielt.
Die Senke - in der der Horizont/die Landschaft/die Horizzontale - "sinkt" genauso wie die Senk-rechte, nämlich ge-richt-et nach unten daher senk-recht ("recht" -> Richtung/gerichtet, "senk" -> sinken - früher wurde nochmit dem Lot (Werkzeug) gemessen ^^ dahin wo das Gewicht am Lot also "sinkt")



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Waag-e-recht hört sich irgendwie nach Fischkop-Slang an das mag sein...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich hab echt noch NIE gehört dass es Menschen gibt, die waagrecht sagen...hört sich daher auch total falsch an...ich sag auf jeden Fall "waagerecht" und so stehts auch in allen Schulbüchern ;D





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das muss man sich erstmal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen...
Bin dafür, dass wir deinen Horizont zum Maß aller Dinge erklären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> k.A. ob ihr das jetzt hinreichend geklärt habt oder ob's überhaupt ne Rolle spielt.
> Die Senke - in der der Horizont/die Landschaft/die Horizzontale - "sinkt" genauso wie die Senk-rechte, nämlich ge-richt-et nach unten daher senk-recht ("recht" -> Richtung/gerichtet, "senk" -> sinken - früher wurde nochmit dem Lot (Werkzeug) gemessen ^^ dahin wo das Gewicht am Lot also "sinkt")
> 
> 
> ...


Dankeschön, so wollt ichs erklären, ist aber wohl nicht so ganz richtig rübergekommen.



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vor allem weils bei mir genau umgekehrt ist ^^ Ich hab echt waagErecht noch nie gehört...seltsam...oder vielleicht ists mir auch nie aufgefallen, weil "waagrecht" für mich normal ist.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Oktober 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin ich auch für. Aber davon mal abgesehen:
Hab ich das jemals gesagt? Ich hab nichts dagegen, dass jemand sagt "waagrecht", ich sag nur dass ichs noch nie gehört habe...ich könnte auch sagen, ich habs bisher auch nur so in hochwissenschaftlichen Publikationen gelesen oder im Duden oder wasweisich was. Nur leider lese ich häufig Schulbücher, was daran liegen könnte, dass ich Schüler bin (Wofür ich mich nicht einmal schäme, so Leid es mir tut (Taschentuch? :>)) 
Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, ich find es gab hier deutlich aggressivere und schlechtere Beiträge (sogar in diesem Thread). 

Ach je, ich reg mich schon wieder auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

